# What fruits are safe for Maltese



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

With it being so hot we are eating lots of watermelon and fresh strawberries. My little "Tater Tot" loves both, I did not see these items on the list of foods not to give, are these ok to have? Also, I read that many love green beans, are these frozen, cooked or canned? I hate to admit this but he loves pop tarts! He only gets a small piece but can smell them as soon as grandchildren pop them in the toaster!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine love cantaloupe and watermelon, also apples and blueberries! I buy frozen green beans and put them in a colander and run hot water over them. Oh yes, they all love bananas!!!


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Lily LOVES strawberries, blueberries, watermelon, bananas and mango.


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Great, I have tried bananas but he didn't like it. I am going to get some frozen green beans and give it a try...he loves apples, I have not tried blueberries yet. Thanks for your advice!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

_Cantaloupe is a FAVORITE!! Honeydew are favorite!
Carrots are their ultimate favorite treat.
every once in a while Grace will eat pineapple and apples - but not all that often.
Red and Orange bell peppers are also a major Favorite! 
_


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Apples are a great snack for fluffs but be careful as the stem and seeds are toxic to dogs. Mine love watermelon almost as much as I do!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, Zoe eats all the fruits mentioned. She loves broccoli and most other veggies too.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Mine especially love apples, peas, and CARROTS!!! Teddy can smell carrots from a mile away... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Mine love fruits and vegetables! Most anyway...Chloe is more particular but Summer will eat anything given to her!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Blueberries are really good for fluffs. 

AVOID grapes and raisins..TOXIC!


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

There is nothing Isabella likes more than sitting beside me in the kitchen when I'm making a salad. She loves , carrots, cucumber and lettuce. If she is picky about her food, I will mix in either cucumber, lettuce or watermelon and she gobbles it down. In fact, I think she would eat anything I give her no matter if it is good for her or not. She is always on the prowl for food; you would think we never fed her at all.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Isabella's Mommy said:


> There is nothing Isabella likes more than sitting beside me in the kitchen when I'm making a salad. She loves , carrots, cucumber and lettuce. If she is picky about her food, I will mix in either cucumber, lettuce or watermelon and she gobbles it down. In fact, I think she would eat anything I give her no matter if it is good for her or not. She is always on the prowl for food; you would think we never fed her at all.


This is Khloee to a T! She will eat ANYTHING! Drives me bananas (which she also loves) because I have to watch her like a hawk lol! She once even tried to eat a rock...:w00t:

But as for fruits, Khloee goes ballistic for any kind of melon, and she loves stawberries! She is just like me!:chili:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*All Of the Above. Yogi Is a Good Little man When it comes to Eating.*
*Nickee* Oh Add a Few Cheerioes to the list>*


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Dais loves all fruits and veggies except for cucumbers but she won't eat a blueberry, cherry tomato,or olive unless it's thrown so she can play with it lol. 
She usually doesn't eat off the floor but she got a wayward grape the other day and scared the heck out of me because she wanted that grape so bad that she was considering disobeying me when I told her to drop it- you could see the little wheels turning as she was creeping away from me, little booger!!!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

I found out Lily loves bananas ..she is so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pehirsch (May 13, 2013)

Just found this on the forum:

Maltese food, snacks and treats - Maltese Dogs Forum : Spoiled Maltese Forums


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

luvmyfluffybutt said:


> Dais loves all fruits and veggies except for cucumbers but she won't eat a blueberry, cherry tomato,or olive unless it's thrown so she can play with it lol.
> She usually doesn't eat off the floor but she got a wayward grape the other day and scared the heck out of me because she wanted that grape so bad that she was considering disobeying me when I told her to drop it- you could see the little wheels turning as she was creeping away from me, little booger!!!


Before I knew that grapes were toxic to dogs, I used to give them to my Bichons because they were so cute trying to keep it from rolling. They never got sick, but I only gave them one.

However, I heard a terrible story about how people visiting a bird rescue brought a lot of grapes. Most of the birds were dead the next morning and the humans were very sick. There was a fungus in the grapes. The grapes were from Chile. Now, I only by California grapes and usually organic ones.

My kids even eat orange. I have never had a dog who would eat orange before.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey loves all fruits and veggies. His favorites are clementines and peaches...which happen to be my favorites as well. I just got a huge basket of delicious Georgia peaches and the pups and I are really enjoying them. Even Emma goes nuts for peaches and she is my picky eater.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Before I knew that grapes were toxic to dogs, I used to give them to my Bichons because they were so cute trying to keep it from rolling. They never got sick, but I only gave them one.
> 
> However, I heard a terrible story about how people visiting a bird rescue brought a lot of grapes. Most of the birds were dead the next morning and the humans were very sick. There was a fungus in the grapes. The grapes were from Chile. Now, I only by California grapes and usually organic ones.
> 
> My kids even eat orange. I have never had a dog who would eat orange before.


That is horrible!!!!! I clean our fruit with a wash to disinfect and remove residue. My dad gave her grapes when he was watching her and she was fine but I freaked out and ended up putting the list of toxic stuff on their fridge!!!
Dais likes oranges, she was sharing one with my grandma last week it was really cute:wub:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Leila loves bananas...unless they've gotten soft. And she loves cantaloupe, apples, watermelon, carrots, and I can't of what else right now. But she definitely recognizes bananas and apples before I even peel them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Just shared my cantaloupe with my best buddy, Blaze, this morning. He loved it and was a very nice breakfast with my best friend!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Its official...Mia loves watermelon. I'm glad, because its nice and cold and I don't always think she drinks enough water...so this will help.*


----------

